#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Movies like Pursuit of Happiness

## harshanas

Hello,

Do you guys know about any movie like pursuit of happiness? A movie with a motivational background. If you know, please give some suggestions below. 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

I would suggest, 

Joy (2015), The Founder (2016), Moneyball (2011), Internship (2013), Steve Jobs, Sultan (Hindi) 2016, The.Joneses.2009.(Marketing related).

----------


## Jay

One of my favorite movie of all time

Whiplash(2014)

----------


## harshanas

> I would suggest, 
> 
> Joy (2015), The Founder (2016), Moneyball (2011), Internship (2013), Steve Jobs, Sultan (Hindi) 2016, The.Joneses.2009.(Marketing related).


Thank you Neo. Really appreciated

----------


## harshanas

> One of my favorite movie of all time
> 
> Whiplash(2014)


Thank you Jay. Really appreciated

----------


## Karikaalan

Cell number seven (korean)

----------


## harshanas

> Cell number seven (korean)


Thanks Kishanth_sri  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

Hi there Harshanas! Watch the movie The Intern , the moral of the film is '' Experience never gets old'' :Smile:  Plus Tom Hank's The Terminal two of the best movies I have ever watched so far!

----------


## harshanas

> Hi there Harshanas! Watch the movie The Intern , the moral of the film is '' Experience never gets old'' Plus Tom Hank's The Terminal two of the best movies I have ever watched so far!


Hey, Thank you for the suggestion Shivani!!  :Smile:

----------


## Shana

Try Temple Grandin.

----------


## harshanas

> Try Temple Grandin.


Thanks Gobi

----------

